# Just renewed and have a question



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi,

Ive come back to the fold, I think Ive made a boo boo  I choose the renewal option @ Â£25 and added 2 other absoluTTe issues I wanted but I however wanted the 1 yrs renewal with the current absoluTTe.

How can I get round this???

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you have two options Dave 

Option 1) Admit your mistake in here, or

Option 2) Keep it quiet by sending an email to [email protected]



You have email


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> you have two options Dave
> 
> Option 1) Admit your mistake in here, or
> 
> ...


Well done option 1 allready (never know how to keep me trap shut) :lol: :lol:

Will give option 2 a go :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Welcome back BTW


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi,

Probaly a daft question, I orig joined Feb 04 but cannot find a membership number and did not get one when I re-joined.

Could you tell me what my number is and maybe send out a membership card for when I take my TT to the dealers?

Cheers Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

dude_one said:


> Hi,
> 
> Probaly a daft question, I orig joined Feb 04 but cannot find a membership number and did not get one when I re-joined.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

Email us with your surname and we'll take a look this weekend, when I'm home 

Cheers

Mark


----------

